# Cedar Pest Control



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Does anyone have any history with cedar based pest control products? Historically I've used bifen but with a small child and two dogs I've been looking at cedarcide. If it works I wouldn't mind using it even if I have to apply more often.


----------



## Dude (Sep 4, 2019)

I've used a cedar oil product for three seasons. First two years, no ticks and minor but noticeable improvement in ants.

Called it quits this year. Pulled 5 ticks off myself and 1 off of my 4 year old within a week and a half. Using bifen now, no ticks since.

Just a risk/benefit you have to do for yourself. Lyme disease is no joke.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Just ordered more Bifen. Though about getting away from it but bugs are already bad here.


----------



## Dude (Sep 4, 2019)

Yeah, I noticed your location after my post. The pest pressure you get has to be in another league than up here. For the amount of control you get out of the cedar products (or at least the one I used), I don't think the price can be justified. I wish they worked as well, but I haven't seen it.


----------

